

Less than 10% of IPv4 Addresses Remain Unallocated - jodrellblank
http://www.nro.net/media/less-than-10-percent-ipv4-addresses-remain-unallocated.html

======
jodrellblank
They call it a 'small pool', but it's still around four hundred million
addresses. (Although that has echoes of Asimov's Last Question - "Carefully
husbanded, as directed by the Cosmic AC, the energy that is even yet left in
all the Universe will last for billions of years.").

Are any of you planning IPv6 migration helping businesses?

